# Back From Yosemite - Stopped By To Feed Some Cows



## Nifty (Sep 14, 2008)

Came home from a few days in Yosemite with the girls and decided (well accidentally) to take some back roads through Patterson / Turlock.   Well, on the way we saw a lady with a "yard sale sign" but better than that she was feeding her cows.   We pulled over under the guise of "hey look, a yard sale" and headed towards the cows.

Here is Alana feeding the cows:







Here are the girls  (Alana, April) sitting in front of the cows:






BTW, if anybody lives in NorCal and would like to have us come by to visit their cow(s) we'd love an invitation <HINT>.   So PM me with where you live!!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Sep 15, 2008)

The girls are cute as ever. 

If you ever get to WI let me know and I'll issue an invitation to come see the cows. 

Hope your vacation was great!


----------



## wynedot55 (Sep 15, 2008)

looks like they had a blast feeding an seeing the cows.


----------



## Nifty (Sep 15, 2008)

Anybody know the breed of cow in the top of the top picture?   The cow that is like a dark brown / red?   It was so beautiful!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Sep 15, 2008)

It is hard to say from just a head shot but, looking at the others I would say simmetal possibly red angus. I don't deal with beef cattle though. Have you looked it up on the breed page?

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=5-Breed_page


----------



## beefy (Sep 15, 2008)

she could be several breeds or a cross. 

breeds that are deep red liek that include Shorthorn, Red Angus, Red Brangus, Santa Gertrudis, Beefmaster, etc. i would lean toward Shorthorn or Red Angus cross, tho it looks like she might have a little ear (meaning a brahman influenced breed)


----------

